# Hope and her mommy



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:









April Fools :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

OH MY GOD, Sylvia! :w00t::w00t::w00t:

Hope is ADORABLE! Sorry but I can't say the same about her mommy in this picture though.

Love,

Beamer, Taylor and Maximus in heaven


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I look like the abominable snowman, not a Maltese :blush:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Hope is like :blink:...what is this creature? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

HaHa that's awesome. :w00t:

My first thought was you look like a white Chewbacca.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

My girls would have been barking heir fool heads off, lol!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked::rofl::rofl::Sooo cute::Sooo cute:
you made my day Sylvia :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Poor Hope:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. Great Top knot:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:the bows even match ,lol
now that was scary, I'll probably have nightmares of me turning into that lol

I love you, there's only one Sylvia


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :new_shocked::rofl::rofl::Sooo cute::Sooo cute:
> you made my day Sylvia :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> ...



I will be happy for the rest of the day for having given you a good laugh. You even noticed our matching bows.

Here's another one just for you, Paula (oh and everyone on FB)


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG I was actually startled, and had to do a second look. Good one. APRIL FOOLS


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I will be happy for the rest of the day for having given you a good laugh. You even noticed our matching bows.
> 
> Here's another one just for you, Paula (oh and everyone on FB)
> 
> ...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia,

I wish you would give me a warning - next time I want fresh underwear at the ready. You do look like a Yeti.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Sylvia,
> 
> I wish you would give me a warning - next time I want fresh underwear at the ready. You do look like a Yeti.





:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This guy keeps coming to mind LOL you crack me up Sylvie:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, you guys have given me a good laugh with your comments. I guess I won't be getting any BOB ribbons.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylie, I'd give you a BIS! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, there is sweet Hope ... with her hopeless Mommy! You are a trip, Sylvia!:HistericalSmiley:

I think the second picture is a riot. Dress up like that for National's. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Sylvia,
> 
> I wish you would give me a warning - next time I want fresh underwear at the ready. You do look like a Yeti.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

The second one in priceless! Hope is so sweet!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, there is sweet Hope ... with her hopeless Mommy! You are a trip, Sylvia!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I think the second picture is a riot. Dress up like that for National's. :HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl:

Sylie,
I think you should go to the fashion show at Nationals in this "alternative" costume. . . it would be the FUNNIEST thing ever! Marie hit the nail on the head!
If Lisi can do it, Hope can do it!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


If you do I may just have to change my mind & go!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes Sylvia you have to go as that....... I can't allow myself to call it a Maltese lol

I'll even help you with the topknot:wub:. Better yet I'll hold Hope


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL...Sylvia, I was expecting a picture of me. What a surprise when I scrolled down!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Paula, Marie and Sandi, while I might be willing to sacrifice my dignity to give you a good laugh, I will not be wearing this costume at Nationals....it is miserably uncomfortable. I could hardly wait to tear it off once we got some pictures. Wigs are so hot. But I will be happy to give the wig, beard, gloves, clown white, etc to any soul brave enough to try it. In fact, I think we should do a "Traveling White Kit" contest Remember how much fun the "Traveling Tiara" was?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Paula, Marie and Sandi, while I might be willing to sacrifice my dignity to give you a good laugh, I will not be wearing this costume at Nationals....it is miserably uncomfortable. I could hardly wait to tear it off once we got some pictures. Wigs are so hot. But I will be happy to give the wig, beard, gloves, clown white, etc to any soul brave enough to try it. In fact, I think we should do a "Traveling White Kit" contest Remember how much fun the "Traveling Tiara" was?


No thank you! I would rather wear a tiara. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I look like the abominable snowman, not a Maltese :blush:


Yup first thought that came to my mind. I kept trying to see you through that costume and just couldn't. Or maybe was afraid to look too long. Something like snow blindness...or hoping for blindness.  You're a panic, Sylvia. I think we all needed that LOL!!! 


Sylie said:


> Well, you guys have given me a good laugh with your comments. I guess I won't be getting any BOB ribbons.


I'll give you a BIS ribbon too. Bitch is Scary!!!!!:w00t::w00t::blink:

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Yup first thought that came to my mind. I kept trying to see you through that costume and just couldn't. Or maybe was afraid to look too long. Something like snow blindness...or hoping for blindness.  You're a panic, Sylvia. I think we all needed that LOL!!!
> 
> I'll give you a BIS ribbon too. Bitch is Scary!!!!!:w00t::w00t::blink:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


BIS ribbon ... :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> BIS ribbon ... :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Well I will not go there, but I thought BIS was best in species. How many other Yeti would there be in the contest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Well I will not go there, but I thought BIS was best in species. How many other Yeti would there be in the contest.


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Well I will not go there, but I thought BIS was best in species. How many other Yeti would there be in the contest.


Why, all of them, of course.:w00t:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh my! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

